# [Angeln] - Schwärme



## Gulduka (8. Januar 2006)

Erstmal ein Dickes Lob an das gesamte Team für diese super Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe aber eine Frage zu der Datensammlung von Herold bzw. was an Herold gesendet wird.

Werden auch die neuen Fischschwärme die Seit dem letztem Patch von Blizzard integriert wurden berücksichtigt ?

Ich meine die Schwärme spawnen ja zufällig, aber es kommen dort wenn man den einen findet, tolle Sachen zum Angeln zum vorschein (Kisten mit Magiestoffballen z.b.)

Wird von Herold registriert wo man diese Kisten geangelt hat bzw. was drin war ?

Thx für die Info schon im Vorfeld !

Gulduka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

